# Aol email been hacked.



## stu646

I have noticed that today someone has gained access to my Aol email account, and sent 5 spam emails to all my contacts in my address book. 

I have since tried changing my password, but when I answer the security question, Aol then tell me access is denied, but will allow me to carry on using my account as per normal with my password. So there is no way for me to change my password. 

I was allowed to set up a new security question though, but when I get to the page of answering it, the same thing happens, access denied. As I am not with Aol any more, there is no way of deleting the account. I just want to make sure this does not happen daily as have a lot of contacts on there. 

I do not use Aol as my Internet Provider, just for emails. 

I have ran SUPERantispyware and Malwarebytes scans, which both came up clean. 

Any ideas on why or how I can stop this happening?

I also use Avira Anti Virus.


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Since you no longer use AOL why not save any email you want, to another media/site and delete all your contacts in the AOL address book.

Most likely you have been infected and your PC is being used as a zombie
computer/botnet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botnet

If you think that may be the case:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


BG


----------



## tripleb

Bill (aolsupport),

I have a very similar problem to that detailed above. I need to know the answer to my security question to regain control.

Can I also send an email to above address for help?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

If any of you have security questions about AOL, please contact them directly for assistance. Otherwise, if you have security issues, post them here for our security team to advise you on the proper action to take as requested by Basementgeek.


----------



## aolsupport

What you're describing is a security issue -- of any online account. Email providers and sites like Facebook encounter concerted password-guessing attacks by spammers who need fresh accounts from which to send spam.

If you have a weak password (e.g. ANY dictionary word, etc), good internet security practices recommend you change it to something harder to guess.

If you have problems with your AOL account, contact AOL Phone Customer Service - 800-827-6364 - Mon-Fri: 8am - 1am EST - Sat: 8am - 10pm EST - Tech Support only: 24 x 7

Additionally here are online resources, for those that may want to self serve: 

To check billing online: http://bill.aol.com <http://bill.aol.com/> 

To change price plans or cancel online: http://changeplan.aol.com <http://changeplan.aol.com/> 

To change passwords online: http://password.aol.com


----------



## ilovemyhippo

My AOL email account just got hacked as well. I knew my security question but I was denied access. So far, I've deleted all on my contacts list. What else can I do since I have a mac?


----------

